# Need some advice for a chair for the carving shows.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I go to woodworking/carving shows throughout the year. I bring my own tables to set up, problem is I need a chair. I had a tall director's chair that I liked. Problem was it is not sturdy enough for me. I'm 6' 5" and about 260 pounds. That chair I bought lasted about three shows. Where can I find a good quality, easily transportable one that can fit me. Whether I buy it or make it, I need a good chair.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

thechipcarver,

When I read your post I recalled an episode of the American Woodshop wherein Scott Phillips made a cross brace chair. It is a two piece chair that could be made to easily fit in the trunk of a car. It also features a simple design and could be built fairly quickly. Its comfort would come from getting the subtle curves in the seat and back just right. The biggest negatives for this chair are it has no arms, though with some creativity, maybe arms could be incorporated. Since it is made of wood and a two part peace, it could get a little on the awkward and heavy side and thus carrying into the shows from the car may not be fun. But I am fairly confident this piece could be built to last.

If interested, here is the link to the American Workshop episode…

http://video.wbgu.org/video/2365435460/


----------



## jimbop (Jan 8, 2016)

thechipcarver,
Unfortunately for me, I am not quite as tall as you are, 6'2", but I have a few more pounds than you do!
A couple years ago, my wife got me a couple chairs from Cabela's. They fold up flat, are lightweight and taller than a normal camping type chair. They have a small table and cup holder on the sides. There is a bar that folds down to lock it open and that serves as a foot rest, too if wanted. They are made for a "full grown fella!". The stated capacity is 300#.
I have set and carved in them out in the yard many times. Also, I am active at our county fair. I bring one of these chairs with me when I am tending the museum during fair week. If I am not sitting in this chair, somebody else probably is!
I have no idea if they are still available or what she paid for them. I can endorse them as very sturdy and very comfortable, though
It might fill the bill for you.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm 250 lbs and just use one of the padded metal folding chairs that Lowes sells. My table is one of the 4' long versions of the banquet tables. I do power carving/engraving using a dentist drill 1/16" diameter bits, and a Junn-Air ultra quiet pancake style compressor.

Charley


----------

